# Hershey Cars



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Anybody have duplicates of Hershey refrigerator or box cars? I've got some dups, might be interested in swapping for some others. I've got both two and four axle cars.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

What 'cha got and what do you want? 

(Turn on private messaging)


----------

